# We Got Lowest Draft Grade



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well we got the lowest draft grade from Draft City along with Seattle who drafted the guy we wanted so badly. Gee, guess I'm not the only one who thinks we BLEW this draft. 

http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0055.htm


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well we defiantely are not going to do that well. Great job Danny


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Draft grades*

I have seen other draft reports that give the Celtics anywhere from a B+ to a D.

All the grades that I have seen give the C's props for the Al Jefferson pick (many had him in the top 10 of this draft and he is exactly what the C's need). 

I disagree with the comment that the C's already have Kendrick so they do not need Al. Both are untested and young. They will both push each other to succeed. And could also both be put on the floor at the same time.

I do think the C's have too many 2/3 types. I like the West pick but I would have gone with a big man at the 25. David Harrison would have been my pick.

We'll all have to see how this draft turns out. It could be a few years before we really see great production out of the last 2 drafts.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought they had picked well until they gave Allen a guaranteed contract.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I rather prefer to actually see these guys play in a NBA arena before I start grading teams and players.

No one has proven anything yet so why should anyone get an A or F?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well several draft websites (I believe NBAdraft,net was one of them) gave Phoeniz a D- for drafting Amare Stoudamire.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Well several draft websites (I believe NBAdraft,net was one of them) gave Phoeniz a D- for drafting Amare Stoudamire.


Which is why they play the games...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Which is why they play the games...








Exactamundo dude


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Agree Why draft two guards (Delonte, Allen) if you PP and Ricky and why draft Al Jefferson if you have a similar player in Kedrick Perkins


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Agree Why draft two guards (Delonte, Allen) if you PP and Ricky and why draft Al Jefferson if you have a similar player in Kedrick Perkins


Perkins projects as a center while Al will be a PF. Physically, there isn't much difference except that Jefferson is more athletic, but the reports always list Perkins at C and Jefferson at PF. 

As for West and Allen, they play the positions that we have filled already, but they're not redundant players. At point guard, Chucky Atkins is a guy who will set up the offense and control the flow while handling the ball and looking for the open man. Banks attempts to do the same, but adds his brilliant driving ability to it. West seems more like he'll be the type that will bring the ball up the floor, then pass it off (probably to Pierce) and get open for a kick out and a shot.

Allen isn't the all around player that Pierce should be. Nor is he the dribble drive guy that Davis is. He is a tough defender, like Welsch, but the difference between Allen and Welsch is that Jiri can be used at SF and Allen appears to be more athletic.

If these two become what they project to be, then they will add depth to the Celtics backcourt and be productive and serviceable players in this league.

You don't find all-stars at 24 and 25. What you do find, if you're lucky, is players who will be with your team for years to come.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think the Celtics may have been better served taking Harrison, or even Varejao, instead of Allen.


----------



## Courtking031 (Jul 7, 2004)

I liked the Celtics picks of Al Jefferson and Delonte West but Tony Allan was a little too high and also Boston has a young PG in Marcus Banks. With all the rumors around Paul Piece saying how he's going to get traded, I was shocked that Boston didn't pick either Donta Smith or Kevin Martin.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Courtking031</b>!
> I liked the Celtics picks of Al Jefferson and Delonte West but Tony Allan was a little too high and also Boston has a young PG in Marcus Banks. With all the rumors around Paul Piece saying how he's going to get traded, I was shocked that Boston didn't pick either Donta Smith or Kevin Martin.



I'll just wait for the Danny Ainge is a liar, bla bla bla after I sey this, but I believe him, from the Globe:

"I don't like to comment on trade rumors, but I want to put an end to speculation about Paul Pierce," said Ainge. "I have absolutely no intention of trading Paul Pierce. I believe we have two special pieces, in Doc and Paul. I want to see them grow together. I believe that relationship will help make the Celtics an exciting and competitive franchise in the future."


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2004/07/07/ainge_pierce_here_to_stay/

And if he's lying, then I will finally join the Danny haters b/c your team should not be lying to you especially in public


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> "I have absolutely no intention of trading Paul Pierce."


I'm sorry but that's just too funny. I don't think he'll trade him though....but it's still funny.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> "I have absolutely no intention of trading Paul Pierce."


At least he didn't say "I am not making any calls in that regard". Then Pierce would be as good as gone.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

lol @ aqua and mrsister


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Celtics got the best bigman in this years draft, no need for dissapointments.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

They should've drafted Jefferson, Harrison and West. 2 out of 3 isn't bad, B- in my book.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thats horrible- I really thought Boston had a great draft...


Atleast I am more intrigued by your team now


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Well we got the lowest draft grade from Draft City along with Seattle who drafted the guy we wanted so badly. Gee, guess I'm not the only one who thinks we BLEW this draft.
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/articles/0055.htm


I think it is strange that Danny just insured the "shortness factor" for the C's for another 3 or 4 years. Too much of a supposedly good thing can & does go awry.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I think they drafted the 3 people they had rated the highest. It is always better to get 3 players then to get 3 players who fill a need but can't play.

I would have loved for team to draft 3 quality big men but when 24 and 25 came around who was left? Harrison, Ramos and Ha - all of whom will likely be bench warmers. 

It looks like Allen is a keeper. Sure the team already has Pierce, Davis and Jiri so one will have to go. If Allen continues to impress it will be easier to deal one of them.

Remember, when the Pats drafted Tom Brady they didn't "need" a QB but it sure looks like a great pick now!

By the way, Draft City is already calling Jefferson the most likely to be the "steal of the draft" and they gave Ainge a 'D' for the draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> 
> By the way, Draft City is already calling Jefferson the most likely to be the "steal of the draft" and they gave Ainge a 'D' for the draft.


I believe they based the 'D' on the picks we used at 24-25. Al Jefferson likely will be the steal of the draft, but he still doesn't make up for the two late first-round picks.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Look, how can the Celtics get the steal of the draft and still be rated a 'D'? If Jefferson turns out to be an all-star then this draft is an A+ even if West and Allen go the way of Joe Forte.

Let's look at previous Celtics drafts:

#3 Billups
#6 Mercer
#11 Moiso
#11 Joe Johnson
#12 Kedrick Brown
#13 Marcus Banks
#13 Michael Smith
#8 Eric Montross

Jefferson at #15 is a steal! How could anybody take Telfair ahead of him! I am no NBA talent scout but honestly a guy who is 6-10 and 265 lbs. at 19 years of age who can shoot HS 3 pointers, throw 50 ft. chest passes on the outlet, who scores 42 points per game..... aren't these kind of talents rare? Isn't this what everybody looks for?

I mean Dwight Howard has Vin Baker (the all-star Vin) written all over him which is great. But I would rather have a Karl Malone or a Ben Wallace type any day. Smooth and slick is nice but mean and nasty can demoralize another team. I think Jefferson will make a lot of teams look foolish and it might happen as early as next year! 

Look at all the trash drafted above 15 in prior drafts and tell me Jefferson was a D! It is bull! Look at the last 50 players drafted 24 and 25 and tell me how many have made it in the NBA. Then tell me this draft was a D again.

Amazes me how hatred of Ainge can lead people to say the stupidest things!


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Out of previous 10 years of draft picks at 24 and 25 - at total of 20 players drafted - only 6 play in NBA and 1 other (Carlos Delfino ) will play this year.

That means assuming Delfino sticks in the NBA that 65% of players drafted at 24 and 25 have been wasted picks. Here are those that did or will make it:

Brian Cook (Wow... what a star!)
Carlos Delfino (might be a steal)
Gerald Wallace (where is he now?)
Deshawn Stevenson
Andrei Kirilenko (Great pick!)
Derek Fisher (Great role player on great team)
Al Harrington (6th man of the year candidate)

Nenad Krstic could end up on this list some day.

Tony Allen is already turning heads in summer league in a way I haven't seen since Joe Johnson did and Delonte West has looked at least as good as Marcus Banks at the point so tell me again why this draft was a 'D'?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe they based the 'D' on the picks we used at 24-25. Al Jefferson likely will be the steal of the draft, but he still doesn't make up for the two late first-round picks.


:yes: Agreed

ALSO LEST WE NOT FORGET!!!!! Jefferson was NOT the guy Ainge wanted, he wanted Swift, he still tried to swap Jefferson for Swift after the Sonics took him and added some incentive, thank goodness that the Sonics said Nay!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> I am no NBA talent scout but honestly a guy who is 6-10 and 265 lbs. at 19 years of age who can shoot HS 3 pointers, throw 50 ft. chest passes on the outlet, who scores 42 points per game..... aren't these kind of talents rare? Isn't this what everybody looks for?


I have been on the Al Jefferson bandwagon since before his senior year in high school, it was the pick I was praying for. But let's be clear about one thing, he had better NEVER attempt a 50' chest pass in an NBA game or I'll kick his arse meself. How do you spell 50' chest pass in the NBA? 

T-U-R-N-O-V-E-R


----------

